# prefered sanitizer?



## bkov (Jan 27, 2013)

whats your preferred sanitizer? For beer, i use starsan for everything but i read that it might not be good for wine due to the PH.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 27, 2013)

star san all the way


----------



## TonyP (Jan 27, 2013)

bkov said:


> whats your preferred sanitizer? For beer, i use starsan for everything but i read that it might not be good for wine due to the PH.




Unlike beer making, wine makers often use k-meta because it's readily available, needed for stabilizing, and found found in wine anyway. k-meta is far and away the preferred solution for corks, and probably for bottles, as well. For everything else, the field is probably divided.

Star San clearly has acid in it's product (65% acid). For me, however, that just means I make certain equipment is drained fully. I don't believe Star San can add appreciably to acidity except in corks and bottles.

There's an incredible article in this website on cleaning and sanitizing written by a fantastic wine maker.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jan 27, 2013)

I prefer StarSan, so far it has been great for me with no problems.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 27, 2013)

Star San as well!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 28, 2013)

I use a k-meta solution.


----------



## GEM (Jan 28, 2013)

I use both.

Gary


----------



## Redskins (Jan 29, 2013)

I use Starsan for everything except the bottles. I use K-meta in them prior to bottling.


----------



## TonyP (Jan 29, 2013)

I see a surprising number that mention using Star San. What about corks?


----------



## novalou (Jan 29, 2013)

TonyP said:


> I see a surprising number that mention using Star San. What about corks?



If you are asking about sanitizing corks, I put them in dry.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2013)

Kmeta for wine, Stars an for beer. If your using Stars an for wine I honestly believe your wasting money as kmeta works just fine and you need it for wine anyway. For corks make yourself a corkidor, it will keep anything that fits except metal sanitized at all times and your corks won't be wet which can ruin corks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a k-meta solution,but I do not brew beer.


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Jan 30, 2013)

I used to use a kmeta solution for corks, but now that I have a floor corker I put them in dry as well. I use star san for everything else as it is more economical and seems to keep better. It can be a PITA for bottles if you are not careful.


----------



## RockofNJ (Feb 10, 2013)

*What is a corkidor?*



Wade E said:


> Kmeta for wine, Stars an for beer. If your using Stars an for wine I honestly believe your wasting money as kmeta works just fine and you need it for wine anyway. For corks make yourself a corkidor, it will keep anything that fits except metal sanitized at all times and your corks won't be wet which can ruin corks.


 

What is a corkidor?


----------



## dralarms (Feb 10, 2013)

That's where you take a container fill it with corks and put a jar, bottle or something in it filled with k-meta. It keeps the corks fresh and sanitized.


----------

